# Airport extreme et les ondes



## Caster (16 Octobre 2004)

j'avoue ne pas trop savoir où poster cette question.
Je viens d'installer dans mon salon une borne airport etreme et express ..... dont je passe sur l'utilisation que j'en ai. Ma question est la suivante et est très importante pour moi. J'ai une petite fille de 2 mois qui est très souvent au salon (près de nous et des bornes). Y a-t-il un quelconque risque pour elle .... (les ondes, fréquences). Pour un adulte, chacun prend ses risques. Mais je ne voudrais pas qu'en plein développement pour elle, il y ait le moindre risque.
J'ai cherché sur le site d'Apple des infos, mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Merci de m'aider


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Non y'a aucun risque, ce ne sont pas des ondes néfastes, en tout cas il n'y a pas d'études en cours sur cela


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Non y'a aucun risque, ce ne sont pas des ondes néfastes, en tout cas il n'y a pas d'études en cours sur cela


néfaste on n'en sait rien, mais effectivement il n'y a pas d'études suffisante la dessus. Regarde la fréquence et compare la avec ls autres ondes, dont e micro-onde


----------



## emge (16 Octobre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue ne pas trop savoir où poster cette question.
> Je viens d'installer dans mon salon une borne airport etreme et express ..... dont je passe sur l'utilisation que j'en ai. Ma question est la suivante et est très importante pour moi. J'ai une petite fille de 2 mois qui est très souvent au salon (près de nous et des bornes). Y a-t-il un quelconque risque pour elle .... (les ondes, fréquences). Pour un adulte, chacun prend ses risques. Mais je ne voudrais pas qu'en plein développement pour elle, il y ait le moindre risque.
> J'ai cherché sur le site d'Apple des infos, mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Merci de m'aider



Excuses-moi de digresser justement sur l'utilisation que tu peux avoir de airport extrême et express... je n'ai encore jamais eu de témoignage d'un utilisateur, tu peux me dire à quelle fonction tu as dédié "express" et comment tu t'en sert et aussi son efficacité, j'en suis curieux pour l'utilisation d'une imprimante par exemple... si on peux utiliser le scanner aussi et tout ce que tu pourras me dire de ton expérience m'intéresse... je sais bien que ce n'est pas le forum pour ça, tu peux me répondre en message privé si tu ne préfère pas t'étendre à ce sujet sur ce forum ou ouvrir une discussion à ce sujet dans un autre forum et me dire où... d'avance merci


----------



## G3ck0 (17 Octobre 2004)

De nos jours, il ya tellement d'ondes qui nous croisent (et qui nous passent a travers), que s'il y a un rpoblème, on ne pourra jamais savoir d'ou ca vient !

Entre les ondes télé, radio, radiotelephonique, micro-ondes, et toutes les radiations "naturelles", comme les alpha, beta (radiaoctives....), je pense qu'il vaux mieux ne jamais envisager cela !!

A mon avis, elle n'aura pas plus de pb que nous en avons, si tu peux éviter, de l'exposé directement (a moins de 10 cm) ca devrait pas avoir de grnade influence 


 faut pas trop se prendre la tête pour ces trucs la, parce que sinon, on ne vit plus


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2004)

On avait eu quelques sujets là-dessus. J'ai retrouvé ceux-ci:

Airport et santé 
Airport: risque pour la santé? 
Mes burnes dans le micro-ondes 
Et concernant Bluetooth: Bluetooth... attention le cerveau?


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2004)

Comme dit Supermoquette, on en sait rien: tout le monde sait en 1986 que bouffer des hamburgers n'est pas dangereux, à part pour les problèmes cardiovasculaires ! 15 ans plus tard, on a appris que les vaches qui bouffaient de la viande, c'était pas trop ça.
Certains me diront que les petites ondes sont encore moins nocives que celles d'un téléphone, oui peut-être -pour ma part j'en sais rien - mais j'ai jamais passé plus d'une demi-heure accroché à mon cellulaire alors qu'avec une bonne Airport et l'ordino à l'autre bout de l'appart, c'est des ondes qui sont là toute la journée et toute la nuit si tu as une connexion allumée en permanence avec le cable ou l'Adsl par exemple. A voir. Personnellement, j'hésite -hormis le fait que j'ai pas le fric pour en ce moment -.
C'est un choix à faire en conscience, en sachant qu'on ne sait pas grand chose et que dans 15 ans, on aura fait cobaye pour le meilleur et le pire. C'est comme le maïs transgénique, vous en prenez-vous ?


----------



## Caster (17 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On avait eu quelques sujets là-dessus. J'ai retrouvé ceux-ci:
> 
> Airport et santé
> Airport: risque pour la santé?
> ...




merci pour les liens et désolé de ne pas les avoir trouvés tout seul


----------



## ficelle (17 Octobre 2004)

webo a dit:
			
		

> Mes burnes dans le micro-ondes



DING !

c'est prêt.... enfin en deux ans, ça doit être cuit !


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> DING !
> 
> c'est prêt.... enfin en deux ans, ça doit être cuit !



oublie pas le sel


----------



## Bilbo (17 Octobre 2004)

Au passage, le site de référence pour le sujet qui nous préoccupe. 

À+


----------



## emge (19 Octobre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue ne pas trop savoir où poster cette question.
> Je viens d'installer dans mon salon une borne airport etreme et express ..... dont je passe sur l'utilisation que j'en ai. Ma question est la suivante et est très importante pour moi. J'ai une petite fille de 2 mois qui est très souvent au salon (près de nous et des bornes). Y a-t-il un quelconque risque pour elle .... (les ondes, fréquences). Pour un adulte, chacun prend ses risques. Mais je ne voudrais pas qu'en plein développement pour elle, il y ait le moindre risque.
> J'ai cherché sur le site d'Apple des infos, mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Merci de m'aider



Après avoir digressé, et reçu des réponses, merci Caster, je reviens aux conséquences éventuelles de wi-fi...

Il se trouve que je finis une semaine de vacances à la maison pendant lesquelles j'ai passé 6 à 10 heures devant mon ibook équipé de Airport Extrême... 

Il se trouve aussi qu'en début de cette semaine de congé, j'ai déplacé mon modem wi-fi pour le mettre à 1,50 mètre de moi à hauteur de bureau... afin d'avoir une meilleure réception quand je suis au bureau et aussi parceque cette pièce est mieux centrée et améliore la réception quand j'utilise l'ibook au salon, à la cuisine ou au jardin...

Et bien j'ai eu la migraine toute la semaine... une petite migraine sournoise, supportable mais désagréable... et j'ai utilisé deux boîtes de paracétamol à petites doses tous ces jours là...

Lundi je reprend le travail... plus de migraine... mardi (aujourd'hui donc) je ne travaille pas, je reprend l'ordi... migraine... et je n'ai fait le rapprochement que parceque j'ai lu dans les différents posts à ce sujet que la migraine pouvait être une conséquence de ces ondes, ce que j'ignorais. Ceci dit, il m'arrive d'avoir des petites migraines, mais rarement durant une semaine !...

Je vais donc faire l'expérience suivante : trois jours sans ordi, modem débranché à partir de mercredi 20 octobre (et ça sera facile parceque de toutes façons je travaille).... trois jours avec et utilisation maximum (mais je ça ne pourra être que 4 à 5 heures en me forçant et pour la même raison)... je vous tiens au courant du résultat sur ce forum.

Banzaï !!!


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2004)

Tout au début de la borne Airport, il me semble qu'on avait lu des infos dessus: des écoles avaient demandés -aux US- l'éloignement des bornes des postes des enfants et ça avait été fait par Apple. Je n'ai pas d'autres souvenirs, ni si c'était fondé, ni ou j'avais lu ça (forums, magazines, etc.).
Je ne pense pas que cela soit sans effet, un mal de tête peut affecter quelqu'un plus facilement qu'un autre. J'avais un effet de bourdonnement lors de mes premières semaines après avoir acheter mon tél. portable... Ca peut être "dans la tête" aussi... dans le cas d'emge, 2 boites, ça dépasse largement cet effet.


----------



## Lizandre (20 Octobre 2004)

@emge

Tu connais l'effet placebo ? Si tu es déjà persuadé de la cause de la migraine ... c'est trop tard pour une mesure objective.

C'est pour cela qu'en milieu médical, seules les techniques de test en double aveugle (le cobaye ne sait pas ce qu'il reçoit, le médecin ne sait pas ce qu'il donne) sont considérées comme offrant un début de sérieux.

Sinon, combien d'entre vous se sont étalés sous le soleil cet été ? Vous avez une idée des doses des rayonnements que vous avez absorbés ?


----------



## demougin (20 Octobre 2004)

moi quand j'ai la migraine c'est que je n'ai pas les lunettes correctes pour mon écran, donc vérifies ta lecture d'écran chez toi en la comparant à celle du bureau


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, combien d'entre vous se sont étalés sous le soleil cet été ? Vous avez une idée des doses des rayonnements que vous avez absorbés ?



2 tonnes 
  

et pas que l'été...


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir digressé, et reçu des réponses, merci Caster, je reviens aux conséquences éventuelles de wi-fi...
> 
> Il se trouve que je finis une semaine de vacances à la maison pendant lesquelles j'ai passé 6 à 10 heures devant mon ibook équipé de Airport Extrême...
> 
> ...




oh là là, t'es mal barré si tu te lances dans genre de test, parce que jamais tu n'arriveras à isoler les raisons de ton mal de crâne...

moi à mon avis, t'as mal au crâne parce que depuis que t'as ta borne, tu ne quittes plus ton ordi et qu'au bout d'un moment tu fatigues..

alors oui, on peut dire que l'airport express est nocive


----------



## appleman (20 Octobre 2004)

Moi le tel portable ca me fait mal à la tete au bout d'un moment alors ca doit pas tere si inoffensif que ca mais de toute facon c'est trop tard maintenant, il y a des ondes de partout: il faudrait recouvrir sa maison de papier alu 
...resultats dans 20 ans!!!


----------



## quetzalk (20 Octobre 2004)

Pour ma part j'ai aussi quelques sensations étranges, pas vraiment mal de tête mais une sensation désagréable avec le portable collé à l'oreille au bout d'un moment, et ça ne le fait pas avec une oreillette.
Or il se trouve que j'ai eu exactement la même impression en visitant une IRM de recherche émettant un champ magnétique de 3 Tesla (pour info, le champ terrestre est si mes souvenirs sont bons de 47 - ou 0,47 ? - microtesla...   ), et ceci uniquement lorsque j'était à moins de 2-3 mètres de l'appareil (pour l'anecdote, une collègue avait oublié de retirer une barette métallique de sa brune chevelure, elle a traversé la pièce à 300 km/h manquant de blesser un technicien avant de se coller définitivement sur l'aimant... :hosto:  :affraid:  :sick: ).

Bref, ce constat n'a évidemment rien de scientifique et la crainte peut jouer (effet placebo et nocebo), bien entendu il faudrait du "double aveugle", bien entendu la  sensation désagréable n'est pas forcément corrélée à un risque quelconque si par hasard elle est liée au champ électromagnétique, il n'empêche qu'au fond sur le plan médical on n'en sait strictement rien   . Aux débuts de la radiologie, il a fallu quelques radiologues morts de cancers pour qu'on réalise qu'il y avait bien un danger... :hein: . Bah et puis, des fois je me dis que je suis du côté des gens qui disent "attention au train, on va s'asphyxier dans les tunnels !"...

Enfin, pour le maïs transgénique les études de dissémination montrent que vous en mangez probablement déjà un peu...

Dormez, soyez tranquille, tout va bien se passer...   Euh, sinon j'aurais plus de craintes pour une femme enceinte que pour un jeune enfant.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Et bien j'ai eu la migraine toute la semaine... une petite migraine sournoise, supportable mais désagréable... et j'ai utilisé deux boîtes de paracétamol à petites doses tous ces jours là...
> 
> Lundi je reprend le travail... plus de migraine... mardi (aujourd'hui donc) je ne travaille pas, je reprend l'ordi... migraine...




Euh.. tu as une femme a la maison?
Ca vient peut etre de là...

  

C'est bon


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai aussi quelques sensations étranges, pas vraiment mal de tête mais une sensation désagréable avec le portable collé à l'oreille au bout d'un moment,



Oui moi aussi ca me le fait: au bout de 5 min au tel avec ma mère j'ai super mal a la tête  







 again


----------



## quetzalk (20 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi aussi ca me le fait: au bout de 5 min au tel avec ma mère j'ai super mal a la tête
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah tu connais pas la mienne    :hein:   !!!
   
bon allez, c'est pas tout mais... sors quand même     :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> bah tu connais pas la mienne    :hein:   !!!
> 
> bon allez, c'est pas tout mais... sors quand même     :mouais:




Par contre la "collègue" avait oublié de retirer une barette métallique de sa brune chevelure je pense que je la connais nan?


----------



## G3ck0 (20 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, pour le maïs transgénique les études de dissémination montrent que vous en mangez probablement déjà un peu...


Je suis étudiant en biologie, je peux vous dire, que tous les végétaux que vous mangez (bon, on va dire en tout cas une tres grosse partie) sont génétiquement modifié, de ce faite, même la nourriture animale est modifiée, indirectement (puisqu'elel aussi mange des végétaux) !!!

Et il ne faut pas en avoir peur!
Le OGM ne sont pas des choses dangeureuse en tant que telle, puisque on prend un gène positif (qui apporte une chose), et on le colle juste dans un autre organisme, pour que ce dernier bénéficie du positif !!!!

C'est ca en général qui est mal expliqué!
Les OGM ne sont pas mauvais, en soit!

Voila ce que j'en pense, mais c'est du hors sujet, alors je me tait!
(Pour info, je ne suis qu'en deuxieme année, mais si vous avez des questions, dont je ne connais pas les répnses, je suis pret à demander a mes profs, qui bossent la dessus, et spécialement a un prof qui bosse QUE sur les tomates <-- ca nous fait toujours rires, il sort des exemples que sur les tomates  )

Aller, faut pas trop penser a tout ca, on ne peut pas savoir, et peut etre qu'il ne faudrait jamais savoir....


----------



## ddn45 (20 Octobre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue ne pas trop savoir où poster cette question.
> Je viens d'installer dans mon salon une borne airport etreme et express ..... dont je passe sur l'utilisation que j'en ai. Ma question est la suivante et est très importante pour moi. J'ai une petite fille de 2 mois qui est très souvent au salon (près de nous et des bornes). Y a-t-il un quelconque risque pour elle .... (les ondes, fréquences). Pour un adulte, chacun prend ses risques. Mais je ne voudrais pas qu'en plein développement pour elle, il y ait le moindre risque.
> J'ai cherché sur le site d'Apple des infos, mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Merci de m'aider


 Je veux bien mettre mon grain de sel, mais après tout ce qui a été dit, il faut reconnaître que seul l'avenir nous donnera une réponse. Ceci étant, j'ai été amené par mes métiers, à frôler de très près toutes sortes d'ondes radio (de toutes les fréquences mhz, ghz etc...), radar (marine), comble de bonheur j'ai même subi les expériences nucléaires à Mururoa (pas de rapport, dirons certains, mais c'est d'actualité) et je peux encore vous parler ce soir.........
donc ton ptit bouchon de 2 mois, tu ne pourras jamais savoir à mon avis si un jour, il y a problème quelconque, si ce sont ces ondes là, qui en sont responsables !!! je crois à mon humble avis que les opérateurs de mobiles ont crée une psychose sur ce sujet, ou les médias qui en font trop ?


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2004)

Pas de danger avec les ondes ! Ouf moi qui était sur que c'était dangereux, j'avais vu un film,par ici , qui nous montrait comment c'était dangereux 

Je suis rassuré pour les OGM... pouf pouf les petits gênes et puis voilà...

[Edit: désolé, monlien direct marche pas, il faudra que vous fouillez un peu...]


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Octobre 2004)

et je suis toujours aussi dingue qu'avant mais pas plus!!!pas de maux de tete!!


----------



## nicogala (22 Octobre 2004)

ddn45 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien mettre mon grain de sel, mais après tout ce qui a été dit, il faut reconnaître que seul l'avenir nous donnera une réponse. Ceci étant, j'ai été amené par mes métiers, à frôler de très près toutes sortes d'ondes radio (de toutes les fréquences mhz, ghz etc...), radar (marine), comble de bonheur j'ai même subi les expériences nucléaires à Mururoa (pas de rapport, dirons certains, mais c'est d'actualité) et je peux encore vous parler ce soir.........
> donc ton ptit bouchon de 2 mois, tu ne pourras jamais savoir à mon avis si un jour, il y a problème quelconque, si ce sont ces ondes là, qui en sont responsables !!! je crois à mon humble avis que les opérateurs de mobiles ont crée une psychose sur ce sujet, ou les médias qui en font trop ?


 
T'es encore là pour en parler...ça veut dire que t'es en bonne santé et que tout va bien ? C'est sympa pour les centaines (milliers?) d'autres qui crèvent de cancers... ça veut dire quoi ? qu'ils affabulent ? ou que tu es superman ? que les ondes c'est bon, ça tue pas ?
C'est comme ces gros fumeurs qui par chance ne développent pas un cancer et qui clament fièrement "le tabac ça tue pas la preuve: ch'uis en pleine forme" ...et qui par là même nient les innombrables décès par cancers des poumons, de la langue...trachée...complications cardio-vasculaires etc...
... enfin bref passons...

Bref comme tu dis, seul l'avenir nous le dira... la différence avec les affaires des rayons X, des essais nucléaires, tabac et autres vaches folles, c'est qu'aujourd'hui on se pose la question *avant* les catastrophe. Ce qui pour une fois est une attitude responsable et louable.
Le problème c'est que des petits malins plus forts que tout le monde et doublés de grandes gueules se permettent de balayer tout ça en disant que de toute façon rien n'est prouvé (raison de plus!) , qu'on est déjà touchés (c'est pas contradictoire?) , qu'on verra bien ou qu'il faut bien mourir de quelque chose (y a pas plus con...)...  de façon générale ce sont des réponses d'irresponsables qui se laissent manipuler et guider par la "fatalité"... 
On en voit ts les jours à propos du tabac: "si c'était nocif ça se saurait et ça serait interdit", "ça fait 20 ans que je fume et je suis pas mort" , "les autres le font et tout va bien" etc...

Pour en revenir aux ondes, c'est l'un des marchés des nouvelles technologies qui a le plus d'avenir et de développement : vous imagineriez actuellement si l'on devait renoncer aux tél portables, au Bluetooth et au wifi ? c'est impensable car il y a trop d'enjeux économiques en jeux, trop de R&D et trop de perspectives de fructification pour l'avenir...

Les ondes sont toutes néfastes (comme toute substance chimique d'ailleurs), mais leur nocivité dépend de la combinaison de trois paramètres:

- La *nature de l'onde* ou sa "longueur d'onde"

- La* puissance d'émission* au niveau de la source, ou intensité de rayonnement et la distance du sujet par rapport à cette source

- Le *temps d'exposition*

C'est pourquoi certaines ondes très longues (dont certaines émises par les corps célestes) ne seraient néfastes que sur des durées d'exposition de plusieurs fois la durée de vie humaine...
D'autres au contraire, comme celles émises par les antennes-relai de téléphonie mobile, sont telles que les techniciens travaillant dessus ne doivent pas dépasser quelques minutes d'exposition...

On voit bien que chaque type d'onde devrait avoir une "posologie" claire et définie, et surtout concrète. Hors il n'en est rien actuellement. On se contente de divulguer le minimum d'informations, de manière incomplète et floue... pourquoi ? en partie par manque d'informations et d'études , et pour une bonne part pour ne pas entraver le développement économique de ces secteurs... (voir sur le net pour les polémiques)

De même dans des publications censée apporter LA réponse alors qu'il n'y en a actuellement aucune, on peut lire sur la même page "aucun danger" et "évitez de téléphoner longtemps, d'approcher le tél de l'oreille etc..."  non, ne cherchez pas de contradiction, il n'y en a pas, faites ce qu'on vous dit c'est tout ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans l'état actuel des éléments que l'on peut avoir sur le sujet, même si l'on ne va pas s'empêcher de vivre (on peut très bien vivre sans aussi remarquez), il convient d'éviter les expositions inutiles en plus de celles qui sont malheureusement inévitables (ça rejoint d'ailleurs le pblm du tabagisme passif : on se chope les ondes des services qu'on utilise même pas) et fort nombreuses... donc peu importe de savoir dans 20ans quelles ondes sont responsable de notre cancer, mais par contre faisons tout pour en éviter le plus maintenant.

C'est pourquoi pour ta fille il serait déjà bon d'éloigner la borne (planquée au fond d'un placard tout en haut...) et de couper le réseau lorsque tu ne t'en sers pas activement...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2004)

Il ne faut quand meme pas oublier un truc: l'esperance de vie n'a jamais ete aussi elevé dans l'histoire de l'humanité (dans les pays industiralisés).
  Pourquoi?
 Parce que, meme si on est exposé a des ondes, a des agants +/- poluants, a des OGM... on n' est plus exposé a la peste, le cholèra, la malnutrition, le tétanos, la variole... La mortalité néonatale n'a jamais été aussi faible, de meme que la mortalité maternelle au cours de l'accouchement...
 Alors certes il est preferable d'etre prudent vis a vis de tous ces trucs (ondes, OGM...) mais ne noircissons pas le tableau non plus: le "progres" a quand meme apporté plus de benefices que de risques.


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut quand meme pas oublier un truc: l'esperance de vie n'a jamais ete aussi elevé dans l'histoire de l'humanité (dans les pays industiralisés).



Bah   depuis quand tu soutiens l'espèce humaine JP ???


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

Blague à part, tu as entièrement raison, la contrepartie est que l'être humain n'a jamais eu autant les moyens de déglinguer très vite son environnement (disons, depuis la révolution industrielle) et que le questionnement sur ces problèmes reste légitime pour peu qu'il ne tourne pas à la panique collective.
Au nom de différents enjeux (économiques surtout) le discours "ne vous inquiétez pas tout va bien se passer" a fait quand même aussi quelques dégâts : pêle-mêle l'amiante, le tabac (distribué par l'état aux conscrits pendant 80 ans), certains aspects du nucléaire civil ou militaire à ses débuts, etc...   

La discussion reste intéressante en tous cas. Je repense à une phrase entendue à la radio lors des débuts de l'internet (la grande psychose des pédophiles nazis qui menaçaient d'attaquer le monde entier), quelqu'un a dit "bah oui, quand on a inventé le bateau on a inventé le naufrage avec, fallait-il renoncer pour autant ?"


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut quand meme pas oublier un truc: l'esperance de vie n'a jamais ete aussi elevé dans l'histoire de l'humanité (dans les pays industiralisés).
> Pourquoi?
> Parce que, meme si on est exposé a des ondes, a des agants +/- poluants, a des OGM... on n' est plus exposé a la peste, le cholèra, la malnutrition, le tétanos, la variole... La mortalité néonatale n'a jamais été aussi faible, de meme que la mortalité maternelle au cours de l'accouchement...
> Alors certes il est preferable d'etre prudent vis a vis de tous ces trucs (ondes, OGM...) mais ne noircissons pas le tableau non plus: le "progres" a quand meme apporté plus de benefices que de risques.



Ouaip... parmi les chanceux qui vivent dans certains pays industrialisés ! L'espérance de vie en Russie, au Malawi ou en Birmanie n'est pas francement tellement élevée et ils sont vachement plus nombreux... alors j'aimerai bien savoir l'âge moyen d'un humain quand il meurt !


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip... parmi les chanceux qui vivent dans certains pays industrialisés ! L'espérance de vie en Russie, au Malawi ou en Birmanie n'est pas francement tellement élevée et ils sont vachement plus nombreux... alors j'aimerai bien savoir l'âge moyen d'un humain quand il meurt !



les modems sont interdits en birmanie alors pas de problème avec airport express


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bah   depuis quand tu soutiens l'espèce humaine JP ???


 Je soutien rien du tout. A mon avis l'espece humaine n'en a plus pour longtemps (tout au plus quelques sciecles) et c'est pas plus mal.


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les modems sont interdits en birmanie alors pas de problème avec airport express



ah ben voilà un gouvernement responsable qui protèges ses citoyens...  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ah ben voilà un gouvernement responsable qui protèges ses citoyens...  :mouais:



tout à fait, suite à une étude épidémiologique sur les conséquences du wifi.


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je soutien rien du tout. A mon avis l'espece humaine n'en a plus pour longtemps (tout au plus quelques sciecles) et c'est pas plus mal.



ouais, t'inquiète pas, le processus s'accélère


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> le questionnement sur ces problèmes reste légitime pour peu qu'il ne tourne pas à la panique collective.


 Bah c'est bien ce que je dis 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip... parmi les chanceux qui vivent dans certains pays industrialisés


  Bah c'est bien ce que je dis  Et comme le sous entend yvos: les autres ont d'autres préocupations que de savoir si leur borne wifi risque de leur donner le cancer du bras gauche comme: où trouver a manger (non avairié), a boire (potable), ne pas se faire broyer par une machine agricole rafistolée avec de la ficelle, survivre a sa polyo ou au palu, ne pas sauter sur une mine anti personnels en allant aux champs, faire 18 enfants pour en avoir 4 ou 5 qui survivront et qui pourront aller bosser a 5 ans pour ramener des sous et a manger...


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et comme le sous entend yvos: les autres ont d'autres préocupations que de savoir si leur borne wifi risque de leur donner le cancer du bras gauche comme: où trouver a manger (non avairié), a boire (potable), ne pas se faire broyer par une machine agricole rafistolée avec de la ficelle, survivre a sa polyo ou au palu...




 dans mes bras


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

:modo:  :modo:  :modo: 





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est bien ce que je dis ...




Bah, c'est bien, ce que tu dis  :love: 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> les autres ont d'autres préocupations que de savoir si leur borne wifi risque de leur donner le cancer du bras gauche comme: où trouver a manger (non avairié), a boire (potable), ne pas se faire broyer par une machine agricole rafistolée avec de la ficelle, survivre a sa polyo ou au palu, ne pas sauter sur une mine anti personnels en allant aux champs, faire 18 enfants pour en avoir 4 ou 5 qui survivront et qui pourront aller bosser a 5 ans pour ramener des sous et a manger...



 :modo:  :casse:  :hosto: OUH LA LA !!! relis la charte mon vieux, ici on est sur un forum de nantis qui roulent en BMW X5 et qui utilisent des ordinateurs de riches, pas de digression sur des sujets comme ça (en plus tu va nous rameuter tout JPTK !!!    )    :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> en plus tu va nous rameuter tout JPTK !!!    )    :mouais:


 Ben ca serait pas dommage, ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben ca serait pas dommage, ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu



je crois qu'il a un petit souci hardware à règler en ce moment...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il a un petit souci hardware à règler en ce moment...


 Ailla ailla aille! Si ca se trouve s'est les ondes de sa borne wifi qui sont rentrés en résonnance avec celles du relais de tel portable qui s'est mis a déconner quand il est rentré en oposition de phase avec les ondes de TF1 au moment pile ou etait diffusé "tres chasse, tres peche". :affraid:


----------



## Bilbo (22 Octobre 2004)

Ça fait un petit moment que je me dis que ce fil n'a pas sa place dans "Vous êtes ici -> x". Alors, alors, quelle est sa place ?   Ben ça dépend de la tournure qu'il prend. À présent, je ne me pose plus la question, nous sommes passé de la borne sur le coin de la cheminée à la destruction totale de l'humanité.  Les sujets de cette dimension ne peuvent être traités que dans les forums qui naviguent dans les hautes altitudes. :king:

  

À+


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait un petit moment que je me dis que ce fil n'a pas sa place dans "Vous êtes ici -> x". Alors, alors, quelle est sa place ?



tu veux pas le fusionner avec le fil sur l'imac fabriqué en Chine, le pétrole, la biodiversité et le commerce équitable      :love:   ?
bah sinon faudra bien un jour penser à rajouter une rubrique "Les grandes peurs du XXIème siècle"...


----------



## emge (23 Octobre 2004)

Pas plus de maux de tête que de beurre au... causés par la wi-fi...
L'origine de mes maux de tête venaient d'une haute de tension !...
Y-a-t-il un docteur dans la salle ?    :rose:


----------



## quetzalk (23 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus de maux de tête que de beurre au... causés par la wi-fi...
> L'origine de mes maux de tête venaient d'une haute de tension !...
> Y-a-t-il un docteur dans la salle ?    :rose:



1) qui te dit que ta hausse de TA n'est pas liée au wifi   ?
2) un célèbre aphorisme médical dit "on peut avoir la vérole et un bar tabac"   autrement dit, les maux de tête ayant des milliers (millions ?) de causes possibles, tout est envisageable, y compris d'avoir deux problèmes simultanément qui ne sont pas liés : dans ton cas, tu as mal à la tête à force de surfer sur macgé, ET une hausse de TA parce que tu es inquiet du wifi pour ta fille...  
3) personne n'a constaté l'émission de beurre par l'endroit que tu cites mais... on n'a jamais fait non plus d'expérience en double aveugle (manque de volontaires     )


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 3) personne n'a constaté l'émission de beurre par l'endroit que tu cites mais...


  On voit bien que tu ne t'occupe plus que des maladies de l'âme depuis fort longtemps. Un petit rappel de clinique organique?   







one more time!


----------



## quetzalk (25 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> one more time!



Nan ben reste ! mais tu seras un peu seul le temps qu'on revienne de gerber...  :mouais:


----------



## mammagubida (9 Janvier 2006)

Salut ! Une mésaventure récente qui fait réfléchir : un matin , je valide la mise à jour automatique du firmware de ma borne airport express ( logiciel interne d'une bonre wi-fi pour Mac ) .

Peu après le redémarrrage de celle-ci , ma copine et moi avont développé d'affreuses et incessantes douleurs de tête ( de cerveau ). 
Du coup on a coupé tous les appareils électriques... Il nous a fallu 3 heures pour s'en remettre !
Le lendemain , je remets tout en route .... pareil ! Affreux ! Je redébranche tout ...
J'attend un peu , je réfléchis malgré le mal de crâne et j'en déduit que la seule chose qui avait changé était cette petite mise à jour . 
Du coup, test ! Je rebranche la borne airport toute seule et je sens la douleur ...
La preuve est faite , l'Airport ( depuis cette mise à jour ) est devenue très dangereuse pour la santé , peut-être l'était-elle déjà avant , après tout ce sont des ondes de la famille du GSm qui nous traversent continuellement .

L'Airport étant à la norme Wi-Fi 802.b, je crois , le Wi-Fi serait peut-être dangereux aussi , alors ...et on projette de l'installer partout dans les gares , déjà dans certains bars , etc ... Un nouveau type de pollution par les ondes ? Après tout , il y a eu déjà beaucoup de dégats chez les familles à coté desquelles on a installé des antennes de relais pour la téléphonie sans fil .

Quelqu'un en saurait-il plus ? Ah oui , et je vends une borne airport express en très bon état , pas cher ! :§

Fanfan


----------



## laurent1 (9 Janvier 2006)

quant j'etais petit nous habittions sous une ligne à haute tension. Nous avions des désagréments chroniques (tachicardie, décharge électrique si ma mere me touchait, néon constamment allumé, arc electrique entre le seche linge du jardin et la terre à l'aide d'un fil electrique, et le toit de lamaion etait isolé par une couche de roofling (alu goudron alu=condensateur...) on a prevenu elctrabel qui a proposé de démonter la couverture de toit et installer une couche de faradées en treillis ... finallement on a déménagé... Je suis régullierement amené à travaillé sur des pilonnes d'emetteur radio FM et je peux vous dire que au bout de qques heures des migraines se resentent sur certain site. Si certain site sont sanitairement correct d'autres sont tout bonnement scandaleux. et les personnes concernées ne sont pas au courant de ce qu'il y a au dessus de leurs têtes... Je suis free lance et avec un collègue nous avons déja refusé d'installer certains émetteurs.... Pour finir j'ai une connaissance qui vit sous une ligne moyene tension et à proximité d'un transfo. Il tient une pepiniere et toutes ces plantes repennent toujours tres bien une fois sortie de sa parcelle! Mon parain agriculteur a une baisse tres significative de production de lait avec ses vaches en pature sous une ligne. Ca n'a rien de scientifique mais j'observe des choses...et honetement ma souris bluetooth n'est pas ce qui me tracasse le plus.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Janvier 2006)

*Ces maux de crânes*
voilà bien les prémices d'une invasion extra terrestre massive...





:afraid:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

J'ai une borne Express et Extreme
Une oreillette BT
Un micro onde
Des GSM/mobiles branché en permanence.. eux même avec BT( bluetooth) et UMTS...

La totale ah oui...une radio FM....

J'ai fait la màj Airport aussi....

...

....

....

Rien....pas mal au crâne,ni de perte au niveau sexuel,ni d'envies de tuer/suicide etc....

Et je suis dans cette environnement 12 h par jour au minimum...
Bref....nuts.... tout ça....:mouais:


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ni de perte au niveau sexuel,ni d'envies de tuer/suicide etc....
> 
> Et je suis dans cette environnement 12 h par jour au minimum...
> Bref....nuts.... tout ça....:mouais:



remarque que si tu pars de zéro, ya pas de perte 

moi, en ce qui me concerne, depuis que j'ai l'airport et le oui fi, j'arrive pas à me lever le matin pour aller au boulot et ma vie est un véritable enfer - que faire? 

ces ondes sont nocives, car même dans le canapé, je suis obligé de surfer :afraid:


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> remarque que si tu pars de zéro, ya pas de perte



Toi mon zozo , Airport te fait pas que du bien


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Toi mon zozo , Airport te fait pas que du bien



Tu noteras que je ne considère pas que l'on puisse se faire du bien avec une borne airport :rateau: 

certains y croient, moi pas


----------



## quetzalk (10 Janvier 2006)

Juste une anecdote, parfaitement scientifico-médicale (j'ai pas la réf. là mais je peux la retrouver), suite à une étude de médecine du travail. L'ensemble des marins qui bossaient sur un bateau poseur de câble sous-marin, étaient tous pris d'importantes douleurs abdominales dès qu'ils bossaient sur ce bateau, et pas sur d'autres, ni à terre. Après une longue enquête sur les causes possibles il s'est avéré que le plus probable est l'impact d'ondes électromagnétiques émises par l'énorme bobine de fil de cuivre qui se déroulait avec l'avance du bateau... 

Autre histoire, les gens qui bossent sur des IRM de recherche connaissent des maux de tête et pseudo-vertiges, qui effectivement n'apparaissent pas chez tous le monde. Le champ magnétique d'un tel appareil est de 2 à 3 Tesla, contre 1 pour une IRM médicale standard (champ magnétique terrestre 0,47 micro-T). Pour en avoir visité un, j'avais le même genre de sensation vaguement désagréable et indéfinissable que quand je reste longtemps collé à mon GSM (mais ça c'est total subjectif on est bien d'accord).

Bon ce ne sont que des exemples, ce que je voudrais dire c'est qu'on ne peut pas se contenter de rigoler dès qu'un rapport un peu incompréhensible est amené. Les gens qui disaient que l'amiante, la pollution automobile, rend malade ont longtemps été pris pour des paranos aussi... Rien que pour les rayons X il a fallu longtemps - et après une industrialisation massive - pour que leur toxicité soit avérée et les appareils de radioscopie éliminés des cabinets médicaux.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon je pourrais poster des photos de ma grotte..mais ici c'est vraiment le royaume des ondes...

Pas d'effets..à moins que...comme disait yvos...y a rien à sauvé... bref

Y aurait-il des personnes plus sensibles que d'autres ?

Je sais pas,suis vraiment sceptique...mais il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu....


----------



## quetzalk (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas,suis vraiment sceptique...



Moi aussi, ni plus ni moins... il y a tant de causes de fumée possible en plus... 
Mais un peu de prudence ne nuirait pas tant que ça.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2006)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir j'ai une connaissance qui vit sous une ligne moyene tension et à proximité d'un transfo.



Les transfos c'est super dangereux pour la santé.
Surtout si on se cache dedans pour échapper a la police


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...je reste longtemps collé à mon GSM...


Change de marque de colle :rateau: 
Y en a qui on des additifs aux émanations neutres


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Tu noteras que je ne considère pas que l'on puisse se faire du bien avec une borne airport :rateau:
> certains y croient, moi pas




*Comme jouet sexuel*
on peut trouver mieux c'est vrai.


----------

